# Can I move a thread to another Forum



## arya44 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi there,
I have created a thread under Mouthpiece but it is to do with Reeds. I heard there is a forum location to do with reeds. So, A, I'm wondering if someone can point it out, and B, if there is a way to migrate a thread to another forum location?

Thanks.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes. Report the post to your friendly neighborhood moderator by clicking on the report post button (the triangle with the exclaimation point in it), and explain that you want your thread moved.

BTW, if you're talking about the reed breaking in thread, it now resides in tips and techniques.


----------

